# Auto-trail and winterisation



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Havig come into MH'ing late on in the year we are keen to use our auto-trail Scout as much as possible and would like to travel on the odd wkend/week over the winter period in different parts of the UK.

I have read that alot of the German vans are great all year round, however the british ones are not. I also have read it is possible to have some work done to 'winterise' the van which will stop the freezing of water etc...

Can anyone advise if they use their Autotrail / british van all year round and if they have had to have it winterised and roughly what is entailed and the cost please?

KR's


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

jam35007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Havig come into MH'ing late on in the year we are keen to use our auto-trail Scout as much as possible and would like to travel on the odd wkend/week over the winter period in different parts of the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi, the only time we tend not to use the van is January. The only reason for this is that January is the only month that our current storage site is closed. The rest of the year we make use of it for weekends away but have only been on site with EHU. We have had no problems keeping warm.

I do prefer nice warm French summer though :wink:

I do keep the tanks and pipes empty when it's not in use.

Keith


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well we currently have an Auto Trail Cheyenne and we almost bake in it during the winter! We once wildcamped up Mount Etna in Sicily with snow all around and we ended up having to open the window to cool down as it was so hot inside the van. The auto trails are NOT fully winterised but we have never had a problem with ours and even up Mount Etna in sub zero temps, we didn't encouter any frozen pipes or tanks!  

Hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks,

My next question was could you take to cooler climes, such spain, France or Austria in wither months for skiing - would i need to consider winterisation then ?

KR's

Sara


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi we have been to the alps and in ours and we nearly cooked on EHU, but our grey waste drain pipe did freeze on our own drive! Lack of prep on our part and no damage done. We have put a small immersion type heater into it - this helps.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Unlike the Apache and Cheyenne models, the Scout and others from the Frontier range have a double floor alko chassis so are much better in freezing conditons.
All Autotrails have tend to have thicker walls and roofs than other British makes anyway.
If anything freezes it will likely be the outlet pipe from the waste tank so best to leave it open and drain into a container of some sort.



Trevor


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Unlike the Apache and Cheyenne models, the Scout and others from the Frontier range have a double floor alko chassis so are much better in freezing conditons.
> All Autotrails have tend to have thicker walls and roofs than other British makes anyway.
> If anything freezes it will likely be the outlet pipe from the waste tank so best to leave it open and drain into a container of some sort.
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trev,

You have just reminded me talking about your outlet pipe :wink: and yes I recall something now from when we were up Mount Etna that some little spout or something along them lines, did get a bit frozen up and Gilbert said we should have left it open!

Sue

PS By the way - we wont be "Auto Trailers" for much longer  So will you and Julie still want to know us traitors when we meet at the next rally????? :wink:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes Trevor - thats what we didn't do! Had the heater fitted so no issue now anyway. Took extra supplies to alps like extra bedding etc - but we used to have to throw the doors open because we were too hot!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi
We too have a Cheyenne and took it to Austria last year for New Year.

Unfortunately, we DID freeze (mostly the waste outlet but also the cold water feed to the pump under the wardrobe and the fresh water tank).

The fresh tank froze whilst we were travelling along - windchill methinks, the air temp was -15 so at 60mph it was probably a little cooler, and the underslung tank although seemingly wrapped with insulation still froze. Not solid, but enough to suck ice into the pipes.

The pipe to the pump froze solid because it was colder in the cupboard where it lives. Why? Because the room heater didnt work on 240v (burnt out circuit board) and we obviously couldnt travel with it running on gas............so it got a bit chilly!!!!

For this winter we will wrap both the fresh and waste tanks in more insulation (from CAK), lag ALL the pipework under the van floor outside and lag the water pipework in the 'services cupboard' under the wardrobe. None of the pipework in the habitation area froze.

I am also getting my mother to knit a natty looking sock cum tea-cosy affair to put over the waste outlet when we are travelling to keep it warm!!!  

Now that the heater is fixed - the interior is as warm as toast.........and now that we have Gaslow fitted, we are not too worried about conserving gas when away from EHU when running the heating.

Carl & Flo


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Hi Trev,


Sue, I will talk to you for as long as I am able to talk  
I will have a Burstner too if you buy me one :wink:

My van has a solution to the freezing waste pipe. I bought some heater cable used in fish tanks and wrapped it around the pipe. Other end hooked up to the mains and voila - nice warm pipe.

Photo shows stage one, I then wrapped it in pipe insulation.

Trevor


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

trevorf said:


> > Hi Trev,
> 
> 
> Sue, I will talk to you for as long as I am able to talk
> ...


Oh my Trev you aren't just a pretty face then? How ingenius .......you clever man you! 

If I win the lottery this Sat Trev I will buy you a Burstner for sure! 

Sue


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why Burnster - whats wrong with Autotrial ?? - Should i have nought a burnster ?? :? 8O


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Nothing at all wrong with Autotrail. I have had mine for 4 years with no problems apart from gas regulator so very happy with it.
Its just that they no longer do a layout that suits my needs, neither do Swift or Autosleeper.



Trevor


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

jam35007 said:


> Why Burnster - whats wrong with Autotrial ?? - Should i have nought a burnster ?? :? 8O


Nothing at all wrong with Auto Trail - I love ours but we fancy an A Class plus we need more seat belted seats for the grandkids! Our Cheyenne is a lovely MH and very spacious but sadly we only have the driver and passenger seats with seat belts, the rest of the seating is side facing!

So don't worry, nowt wrong with Auto Trails and you have a lovely MH ........ it's just me and Trev having a little bit of harmless banter together! :lol:

Sue


----------

